# "Undergrowth with Two Figures" - Van Gough



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's here at the Cincinnati Art Museum and great in person. They had another Van Gough that wasn't nearly as interesting, and three works by Picasso! 

Loved my time at the Museum this afternoon.



http://imgur.com/kXfTOoN


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Gogh...sorry for typo.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And not pronounced van Go, by the way. Still one of my favourite painters (and has been since I was about 10 and had a reproduction of _The Langlois Bridge at Arles with Women Washing_ hanging in my room). I've visited some of the key places in his life, including Arles and his grave in Auvers-sur-Oise near Paris.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting theory surfaced recently. Van Gogh didn't commit suicide; he was accidently killed by some young friends playing cowboy with a gun. All of them had been drinking. The incident was covered up to protect the kids.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15328583


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like an authentic van Gogh. I really like this painting. The Man!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Something I don't understand. Why display the painting in this massive ornate frame? It's ugly and old-fashioned and distracts from the painting itself. Are we supposed to think it makes the painting look more valuable? That's ridiculous.

A very simple frame, maybe a plain black one an inch wide, would do the job better.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Something I don't understand. Why display the painting in this massive ornate frame? It's ugly and old-fashioned and distracts from the painting itself. Are we supposed to think it makes the painting look more valuable? That's ridiculous.
> 
> A very simple frame, maybe a plain black one an inch wide, would do the job better.


I buy into the fancy frames! :lol:


----------

